# The Worlds Largest Cupping - with James Hoffman!



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Just saw an instagram post from James Hoffman and he's doing "the worlds biggest cupping" on 21st September with a live stream based on coffee they send out from Square Mile. You can see his video about it and more info on youtube

Sounds good fun, what do you think. Will you give it a try?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B1bWYsGJNFF/


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

All over it. Should be pretty fun and informative!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I've ordered. Let's give it a go!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

This sounds an interesting learning exercise.

Especially as you can watch the video in your own time, for those of us that have to be at work at 3.00 pm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

interesting, but I really struggle with the whole Hoffman posh boy ascent, same with Lloyd Grossman, they use it like a fashion accessory to signify status, even liz and phil have toned theirs down over the years,


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

rob177palmer said:


> This sounds an interesting learning exercise.
> 
> Especially as you can watch the video in your own time, for those of us that have to be at work at 3.00 pm
> 
> ...


 It's 3pm on a saturday to be fair! But I think I'll be busy that weekend so I will also do it in my own time


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

HBLP said:


> It's 3pm on a saturday to be fair! But I think I'll be busy that weekend so I will also do it in my own time


Haha - fair point - I probably should have checked my calendar more closely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Order has been place even though I will away on the 21st so will have to join the video after the fact


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> interesting, but I really struggle with the whole Hoffman posh boy ascent, same with Lloyd Grossman, they use it like a fashion accessory to signify status, even liz and phil have toned theirs down over the years,


 What is a posh boy ascent and how is he like that? I've mostly watched his videos, so I don't know how he is or has been previously.

I'll give it a go, though not live.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I like how he's supplying third wave minerals so everyone's on the same water & the find size sample is a good idea too though everyone using different grinders will undoubtedly cause some variation still.
Still undecided whether or not to give this a go at the moment.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I like how he's supplying third wave minerals so everyone's on the same water & the find size sample is a good idea too though everyone using different grinders will undoubtedly cause some variation still.
> Still undecided whether or not to give this a go at the moment.


 and it's a nice marketing tool no doubt :angel: 
I could do the world's smallest cupping in response! ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> and it's a nice marketing tool no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt a certain percentage of participants will decide to get some of what they most enjoyed from square mile.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> interesting, but I really struggle with the whole Hoffman posh boy ascent, same with Lloyd Grossman, they use it like a fashion accessory to signify status, even liz and phil have toned theirs down over the years,


 So if he put a false cockney boy accent on that would be more genuine ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Zephyp said:


> What is a posh boy ascent and how is he like that? I've mostly watched his videos, so I don't know how he is or has been previously.
> 
> I'll give it a go, though not live.


 He has been "posh" for quite a while ...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> He has been "posh" for quite a while ...


His accent is no more posh than his shirt sleeves!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

It so refreshing when people talk ..proper .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It so refreshing when people talk ..proper .


 Aye, 'tis that


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> He has been "posh" for quite a while ...


That is astonishing - it is like Hoffman doing a voiceover for a child


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a very good marketing ploy from SqM and 1WW but nonetheless, a really nice way to get the following he's got involved in an international event.

No, I won't be involved due to holidays but yes I'm going to cup along in my own time


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it's a nice idea and fairly well priced, will definitely join in. Don't really get the posh jibes personally, he seems like an intelligent guy and generates some interesting content

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just ordered! Will do it live if poss...


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Getting hold of distilled water might be a challenge in UK?

Sounds like an interesting idea to me. I watched his cupping video and he seems to genuinely trying to demystiy the process.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Step21 said:


> Getting hold of distilled water might be a challenge in UK? Sounds like an interesting idea to me. I watched his cupping video and he seems to genuinely trying to demystiy the process.


Not really. There's ton of it on Amazon.It's not the cheapest but you could always put what you don't mix to drink into your iron or car battery (assuming you managed to find an unsealed one these days).


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Not really. There's ton of it on Amazon.It's not the cheapest but you could always put what you don't mix to drink into your iron or car battery (assuming you managed to find an unsealed one these days.


 Personally, I choose not to use Amazon and most certainly wouldn't go online just for a bottle of water. I've got deionised water for my refractometer which can be used for car batteries if required. Bought 2l of it years ago and it's still not run out.

I can't think of a high st. shop that would sell it. Most DIY/car type shops sell deionised.

I'll just stick with my usual brew water if I join in. Not decided yet.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Step21 said:


> Getting hold of distilled water might be a challenge in UK?
> 
> Sounds like an interesting idea to me. I watched his cupping video and he seems to genuinely trying to demystiy the process.


 I get a 2.5 litre bottle of de-ionised water from Wilkos


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimseven/status/1166712225958113282?s=19

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimseven/status/1166292019104362499?s=19

FYI numbers are being capped


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> It so refreshing when people talk ..proper .


 Absolutely. I enjoy just listening to him talk, and it doesn't hurt that he has a very pleasant speaking voice. He also makes interesting and entertaining content.

I will probably just be using my tap water, which is pretty good. Not too big of a deal if I don't get the same notes as him, I can probably not pick them up anyway. Since they ship 30g, maybe a round with tap and one with demineralized.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Is there an issue using deionised water - I thought it wasn't preffered when in contact with metals but if adding Third Wave Water to it then it won't be an issue?

I'll likely use RO water with the TWW added. Looking forward to the cupping, should be interesting.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Is there an issue using deionised water - I thought it wasn't preffered when in contact with metals but if adding Third Wave Water to it then it won't be an issue?
> 
> I'll likely use RO water with the TWW added. Looking forward to the cupping, should be interesting.


 Personally, I wouldn't drink it. I guess when TWW added and boiled it should be fine. It's pretty much impossible to find RO or distilled locally.

There's no info on the deionised bottle label other than it's intended uses. It's not intended to be drunk as I guess neither is distilled, due to having no mineral content. But there is nothing to say don't drink it. It becomes fairly acidic on exposure to air something like 5.5pH.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Step21 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't drink it. I guess when TWW added and boiled it should be fine. It's pretty much impossible to find RO or distilled locally.
> There's no info on the deionised bottle label other than it's intended uses. It's not intended to be drunk as I guess neither is distilled, due to having no mineral content. But there is nothing to say don't drink it. It becomes fairly acidic on exposure to air something like 5.5pH.


Do you have an aquarium seller (some garden centres sell fish too) locally? They often sell RO water for filling tanks etc.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Step21 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I wouldn't drink it. I guess when TWW added and boiled it should be fine. It's pretty much impossible to find RO or distilled locally.
> ...


 Not nearby no. I'm not really bothered. I haven't ordered.

My point was a more general one in that a lot of people are going to be looking for 0 TDs water for this event and it's not really something readily available here.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Even if you do find it, there will still be differences around the world.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Zephyp said:


> Even if you do find it, there will still be differences around the world.


What do you mean? If you start with 0tds RO water and add salts how would it be different?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Zephyp said:


> Even if you do find it, there will still be differences around the world.


 Errrr... If it's actually deionised water then there won't. That's the whole point.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Is there an issue using deionised water - I thought it wasn't preffered when in contact with metals but if adding Third Wave Water to it then it won't be an issue?
> 
> I'll likely use RO water with the TWW added. Looking forward to the cupping, should be interesting.


 Basically if you use ultra pure water with no minerals it can damage metals. With the minerals you'll likely be looking at (somewhere near) 120ppm tds water which is basically nice and very very clean tap water. Fine to drink.


----------



## enrm6 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I've been away and I'm not sure I'm going to be able to get any RO water in time for Saturday...

Is there a good alternative bottled water I could use? Either on its own or with the third wave water sachet that's included?
Cheers guys


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Found these on Amazon, should be able to get them in time... is this the stuff I should be looking at?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ADAMOL-1896-51635139-1896-51635139-Distilled-Water/dp/B06XHBX5HS/ref=pd_sbs_325_5/261-8354052-2050128?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06XHBX5HS&pd_rd_r=8a12abf5-8dfb-4ad9-ad95-f36df9e18fa3&pd_rd_w=NoBq1&pd_rd_wg=05fPP&pf_rd_p=2b420a2f-6593-478e-8b5f-cb43865ff16f&pf_rd_r=M15TYXS456FCRAEC9ESE&psc=1&refRID=M15TYXS456FCRAEC9ESE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Distilled-Water-1500ml-Steam-Medical/dp/B07BWJ892X/ref=pd_bxgy_263_img_3/261-8354052-2050128?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07BWJ892X&pd_rd_r=fe8c9344-c215-4d52-ab93-63644643ffd0&pd_rd_w=jHqFU&pd_rd_wg=JecrE&pf_rd_p=7a9d3b22-47b7-4932-be38-57f4219c3325&pf_rd_r=YGWZETWGC1268SFB1BK7&psc=1&refRID=YGWZETWGC1268SFB1BK7


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Jon_Foster said:


> Found these on Amazon, should be able to get them in time... is this the stuff I should be looking at?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ADAMOL-1896-51635139-1896-51635139-Distilled-Water/dp/B06XHBX5HS/ref=pd_sbs_325_5/261-8354052-2050128?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06XHBX5HS&pd_rd_r=8a12abf5-8dfb-4ad9-ad95-f36df9e18fa3&pd_rd_w=NoBq1&pd_rd_wg=05fPP&pf_rd_p=2b420a2f-6593-478e-8b5f-cb43865ff16f&pf_rd_r=M15TYXS456FCRAEC9ESE&psc=1&refRID=M15TYXS456FCRAEC9ESE
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Distilled-Water-1500ml-Steam-Medical/dp/B07BWJ892X/ref=pd_bxgy_263_img_3/261-8354052-2050128?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07BWJ892X&pd_rd_r=fe8c9344-c215-4d52-ab93-63644643ffd0&pd_rd_w=jHqFU&pd_rd_wg=JecrE&pf_rd_p=7a9d3b22-47b7-4932-be38-57f4219c3325&pf_rd_r=YGWZETWGC1268SFB1BK7&psc=1&refRID=YGWZETWGC1268SFB1BK7


That is the stuff

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Found these on Amazon, should be able to get them in time... is this the stuff I should be looking at?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ADAMOL-1896-51635139-1896-51635139-Distilled-Water/dp/B06XHBX5HS/ref=pd_sbs_325_5/261-8354052-2050128?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06XHBX5HS&pd_rd_r=8a12abf5-8dfb-4ad9-ad95-f36df9e18fa3&pd_rd_w=NoBq1&pd_rd_wg=05fPP&pf_rd_p=2b420a2f-6593-478e-8b5f-cb43865ff16f&pf_rd_r=M15TYXS456FCRAEC9ESE&psc=1&refRID=M15TYXS456FCRAEC9ESE
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Distilled-Water-1500ml-Steam-Medical/dp/B07BWJ892X/ref=pd_bxgy_263_img_3/261-8354052-2050128?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07BWJ892X&pd_rd_r=fe8c9344-c215-4d52-ab93-63644643ffd0&pd_rd_w=jHqFU&pd_rd_wg=JecrE&pf_rd_p=7a9d3b22-47b7-4932-be38-57f4219c3325&pf_rd_r=YGWZETWGC1268SFB1BK7&psc=1&refRID=YGWZETWGC1268SFB1BK7


 The food grade one @£6.99

If I'd known I could have put some through the machine for you - still can, if it makes it cheaper? How much would you require? Having said that..... it may be less hassle getting it via Amazon! I think you can get distilled water in Tesco etc but it's for irons I assume.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Bacms said:


> That is the stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Thank you 



MildredM said:


> The food grade one @£6.99
> 
> If I'd known I could have put some through the machine for you - still can, if it makes it cheaper? How much would you require? Having said that..... it may be less hassle getting it via Amazon! I think you can get distilled water in Tesco etc but it's for irons I assume.


 Aaw cheers Mildred that's very kind, I've got Amazon Prime so as you say probably easier to do it that way but thanks anyway 

Do you have one of the RO machines that Dave C reviewed? Was looking at one of those myself...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thank you
> 
> Aaw cheers Mildred that's very kind, I've got Amazon Prime so as you say probably easier to do it that way but thanks anyway
> 
> Do you have one of the RO machines that Dave C reviewed? Was looking at one of those myself...


 No, it would have been distilled water


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> No, it would have been distilled water


 I definitely need to learn more about this, I thought it was the same thing


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> I definitely need to learn more about this, I thought it was the same thing


 Oh crikey, sorry if I've confused things. I can't recall what the Osmo does now (I didn't keep mine for long as it happens). My distiller works very differently though.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh crikey, sorry if I've confused things. I can't recall what the Osmo does now (I didn't keep mine for long as it happens). My distiller works very differently though.


 No not at all! I just have zero knowledge about water


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

They essentially achieve very similar things so they are often confused. Distilled relies on boiling water at 100C and then condensing the vapour. Because different substances have different boiling points you can have pure water that way.
Reverse osmosis achieves near purified water by passing it through a membrane that binds ions and large molecules, water is normally passed through the membrane simply by pressure and it is often combined with other types of filters either before or after the RO membrane. It also normally has a TDS slightly above 0 but different systems will have different tds outputs

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Bacms said:


> They essentially achieve very similar things so they are often confused. Distilled relies on boiling water at 100C and then condensing the vapour. Because different substances have different boiling points you can have pure water that way.
> Reverse osmosis achieves near purified water by passing it through a membrane that binds ions and large molecules, water is normally passed through the membrane simply by pressure and it is often combined with other types of filters either before or after the RO membrane. It also normally has a TDS slightly above 0 but different systems will have different tds outputs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Does that make RO water & de-ionised water effectively the same thing then?


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Does that make RO water & de-ionised water effectively the same thing then?


They both are purified water so in a sense they are the same thing H2O

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Does that make RO water & de-ionised water effectively the same thing then?


They both are purified water so in a sense they are the same thing H2O. At least the same way that say a V60 and a Kalita produce the same thing, brewed coffee

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Deionised water is water run through an electrically charged resin. The quality of the source water is important because the deionization process doesn't purify the water so that bacteria can remain. With distilled it's pure.

The label doesn't specify what source water was used for deionization. It might be high quality. I guess it should be, but is it? But as here are talking about remineralising and boiling rather than drinking straight deionised water it's probably safe enough.

I would rather use distilled than deionised. Presumably deionised is cheaper to produce.

For instance. Glaceau is remineralised distilled spring water. Why don't they use deionised?


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Bacms said:


> They both are purified water so in a sense they are the same thing H2O. At least the same way that say a V60 and a Kalita produce the same thing, brewed coffee


 Weeell, a V60 and a Kalita produce different tasting brews, so I don't know if that's a good comparison. Or if it is, the different methods give a different result.

The question is if the different methods to produce H20 ( destilled, osmosis etc.) produce a similar enough H20 where you can't tell them apart when using them to brew coffee.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Zephyp said:


> Weeell, a V60 and a Kalita produce different tasting brews, so I don't know if that's a good comparison. Or if it is, the different methods give a different result.
> 
> The question is if the different methods to produce H20 ( destilled, osmosis etc.) produce a similar enough H20 where you can't tell them apart when using them to brew coffee.


 They all produce different purities which is way I used the V60 and the Kalita example.

Even for brewing coffee RO and distilled may be quite different depending on the particular arrangement of the RO system. An RO system is normally composed by at least a particle pre-filter, carbon filter, RO membrane and in some case a DI resin to bring the water to TDS 0.0. However many of the home RO systems don't use the DI resin at the end because you don't want to drink 0 TDS water (isn't harmful but you will lose some salts). What some cafes do is bring the TDS to 0 and then remineralize it so you can control its properties. The advantage of RO vs distilled is cost essentially although it wastes more water. So like in coffee brewing it all depends on how pure do you need the water to be, how much it costs to achieve it and in what scale you can do it.

So yes it all gets a bit complicated and it is probably outside the scope of this thread, for this particular tasting because you will remineralize the water so you essentially want 0 TDS or as close to that as you can possibly can get. Most cafes should also able to provide you with RO that is 0 TDS or very close to it so will fish/aquarium stores. Be aware that if you are storing in a container for long term you want that container to be sterilized as the water does not contain chlorine anymore so bacteria can and will grow on it if you give it enough time


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks, Bacms. Where I think this subject is relevant for the topic is if when using RO, distilled, osmosis or whatever across the globe and adding the TWW pack, will everyone be getting the same water? I understand that when it's purified there will be differences, but are those differences negligible when you add the amount of minerals you get from the TWW pack?


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Zephyp said:


> Thanks, Bacms. Where I think this subject is relevant for the topic is if when using RO, distilled, osmosis or whatever across the globe and adding the TWW pack, will everyone be getting the same water? I understand that when it's purified there will be differences, but are those differences negligible when you add the amount of minerals you get from the TWW pack?


 If you use distilled then you guarantee the same results across the world. When using RO there may some differences depending on the system used but they are probably negligible for taste...


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Bacms said:


> If you use distilled then you guarantee the same results across the world. When using RO there may some differences depending on the system used but they are probably negligible for taste...


 Regarding water for coffee.

My first batch of TWW crystals added a nice accent, completely positive; I ordered more, but they did not enhance, they detracted. I tried different distilled water brands from different water sources, suspecting the distilled water was to blame (in full or in part). (I also bought a "Zero" filter to try that approach.) I came to the conclusion the TWW crystals performed differently, when using crystals from 3 different TWW batches. And, I'm not totally convinced all distilled water tastes the same, either... based on my very limited taste testing of unadulterated distilled water, one was poorer than the others. As a result, I simply cannot believe the "prepared water" will taste the same the world over (TWW + distilled). (A scientist with great devices at hand should have been beside me in my kitchen?? ... if only to add proper proof or contradiction to my more humble observations.)

Not everyone's tastebuds are the same... even if tasting the very same thing in the same room. But, I still think this is a wonderful social endeavour for a whole host of non-scientific reasons.? Good on you, James Hoffman!?


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Bacms said:


> Be aware that if you are storing in a container for long term you want that container to be sterilized as the water does not contain chlorine anymore so bacteria can and will grow on it if you give it enough time


 Thank you so much for highlighting this... great point!?


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Slowpress said:


> Regarding water for coffee.
> My first batch of TWW crystals added a nice accent, completely positive; I ordered more, but they did not enhance, they detracted. I tried different distilled water brands from different water sources, suspecting the distilled water was to blame (in full or in part). (I also bought a "Zero" filter to try that approach.) I came to the conclusion the TWW crystals performed differently, when using crystals from 3 different TWW batches. And, I'm not totally convinced all distilled water tastes the same, either... based on my very limited taste testing of unadulterated distilled water, one was poorer than the others. As a result, I simply cannot believe the "prepared water" will taste the same the world over (TWW + distilled). (A scientist with great devices at hand should have been beside me in my kitchen ... if only to add proper proof or contradiction to my more humble observations.)
> Not everyone's tastebuds are the same... even if tasting the very same thing in the same room. But, I still think this is a wonderful social endeavour for a whole host of non-scientific reasons. Good on you, James Hoffman!


Distilled water will taste the same no matter the origin. Only reason I can think it would be different is if it was stored on a container that would leach flavour or it hadn't be properly sterile.
As for batch to batch variation I can't comment as this will be my first attempt trying them. It is fairly easy to make it consistent in fact you can buy the ingredients in bulk and make your own mixture. CaCO3 is really all you need

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Bacms said:


> Distilled water will taste the same no matter the origin. Only reason I can think it would be different is if it was stored on a container that would leach flavour or it hadn't be properly sterile.
> As for batch to batch variation I can't comment as this will be my first attempt trying them. It is fairly easy to make it consistent in fact you can buy the ingredients in bulk and make your own mixture. CaCO3 is really all you need
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 You are quite right. I did suspect the plastic bottles could have affected the taste of the distilled; plastic certainly flavours other things negatively; yet no choice there, as it seems glass bottles for distilled water are rare (if even available). One company had changed their water source for their distilled water and, as well, their plastic bottle from squarish to roundish shape in the process ... was it the same plastic in both? who knows? ??‍♀... too many variables presented to me! (I agree: homemade is a much better bet.... Homemade mineralized water with homemade (filtered) "zero" water would be more reliable from one batch to another (& can also be better adjusted to one's own taste preference).


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Gonna do this live today, should be fun 

Feldgrind set to 1:8 and Niche to 50 seems about right to me...

Just about to remineralise (is that a word) my distilled water!

Anyone else doing it live?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Jon_Foster said:


> Gonna do this live today, should be fun
> 
> Feldgrind set to 1:8 and Niche to 50 seems about right to me...
> 
> ...


 I'm all set and will be doing it live too 

Only thing I just realised is that the sache of minerals is for 3.8l distilled water and I figured 1.5l would be enough for 5x 200ml cups... Going to have to weigh it out and work out how much I need unless I can find some more distilled water at a shop nearby!

Oh and I think I've worked out the grind setting is about 50 on the Niche if anyone needs a pointer.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

D_lash and I are ready...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone know how we actually watch the event?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Nod said:


> Anyone know how we actually watch the event?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Live on YouTube


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm also all set...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else but we really enjoyed the event... we had 4 of us doing then cupping together and it was really fun. The most evident thing was how delicious all of the coffees were... square mile really are a top roaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

It was great fun, I really enjoyed it. Coffee was all delicious, and I imagine it would have been even better if it was a little closer to the roast date!

A great learning experience for someone like myself who is just getting started, I'll definitely do it again in the future, maybe we could even run our own one on the forum...!?

Also guessed the continents correctly if not all the specific countries... although as I've subscribed to LSOL for a while I was easily able to guess the Ethiopian natural


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^
maybe we could even run our own one on the forum...!? 
You supplying the coffee? If yes I'm in...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

********** said:


> ^^^^^
> maybe we could even run our own one on the forum...!?
> You supplying the coffee? If yes I'm in...


 5 of us buy a bag each and post out 50g to the other 4... or we go large with 10 of us posting 9 25g bags!

What could go wrong!!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

What indeed


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

That was really fun. I've only been to a pretty big cupping before and that was a case of too many cooks. This was very instructive!


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I enjoyed it! I've been two a few cuppings, but never tried one at home since I don't want to buy 5x250g coffee.

I used tap water since it's pretty good here and what I usually brew with.

I guessed the origins of the natural and Kenyan and, unsurprisingly, preferred the Kenyan beans. In order it was probably D, C, E, B, A.

Since they shipped 30g of each, I can do the cupping three times, or make a V60 with some of it. I only used 10g for the cupping.

My palate is not spectacular and I often struggle to identify flavors. Having side-by-side comparisons is very useful, and they became clearer the more the temperature dropped.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Very curious if anyone disliked all the coffees? Or am I just mad / weird / both?

T.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

********** said:


> ^^^^^
> maybe we could even run our own one on the forum...!?
> You supplying the coffee? If yes I'm in...


 I think it would be a great laugh to do this on the forum. Wonder if we can twist a roasters arm to supply 5 x 50g sample bags in one big bag and charge a reasonable amount. Set a date and away we go! Hmmmmm maybe not ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

lake_m said:


> I think it would be a great laugh to do this on the forum. Wonder if we can twist a roasters arm to supply 5 x 50g sample bags in one big bag and charge a reasonable amount. Set a date and away we go! Hmmmmm maybe not


Or could tie it into a forum day.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I think it would be a great laugh to do this on the forum. Wonder if we can twist a roasters arm to supply 5 x 50g sample bags in one big bag and charge a reasonable amount. Set a date and away we go! Hmmmmm maybe not


maybe not not...







NOT?!


----------

